# Funnel Cloud a sul de Cabanas de Tavira, 06-05-2017



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Mai 2017 às 00:47)

Em primeiro lugar peço desculpa pelo atraso com que vos faço chegar esta informação, mas só agora tive acesso à minha câmara com que tirei estas fotos (tinha ficado esquecida).

Na manhã do passado sábado, dia 06 de maio consegui observar e fotografar este belo fenómeno.










Quase que forma duas...





Radar:






Pasta com todas as fotos recolhidas:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B7pjippkunxha2I5T09HdlU2WWs?usp=sharing


----------

